# Added Heated Leather Steering Wheel



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I've wanted to do this! Can you post a how-to? I couldn't find bolts to remove the wheel anywhere and couldn't figure out how to get it off.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> I've wanted to do this! Can you post a how-to? I couldn't find bolts to remove the wheel anywhere and couldn't figure out how to get it off.


There's a YouTube video showing how the airbag comes off, the guy seems frustrated and takes a while and he finally "decides" to just u do one side and kind of push it off the other. This is actually the proper way, he just didn't know it.

There's one bolt under the bag holding the wheel on. This bolt is a one time use fastener and intended to be discarded. Get one before you do the swap, to the OP, pick one up and replace yours.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ethan said:


> I originally searched the forum and google to see if a heated leather steering wheel could be added to my Cruze. I didn't find anyone that has done it. So I bought a used steering wheel and i did it anyways, figuring leather would be nice upgrade alone. Unfortunately the heat didn't work when i first installed it. I eventually figured out the wire harness has wires for it already, but the clock spring did not. I replace the clock spring with PN 84404719 and now the heat works! I have a 2017 Manual LT Hatchback, but this can probably be done on any LT. It's nice upgrade for my winter commute. Hopefully this helps.


Pictures would be great. Here is a link to the HowTo format: How-To: Write a Tutorial

Here is an example from the GenI section: How to remove and replace your steering wheel


----------

